# The BEST Rod for Jiggin' or Slabbin'



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

We have a lot of 2Coolers who are very good fishermen. I enjoy trying to make rods. I am asking all of you to post what your favorite rod is for vertical jiggin' or casting and slabbin' for whites, hybrids and stripers.


Please be as specific as possible as to length of rod, lure weight, line weight, action and power of the rod. If you fish a custom rod and know the blank number, please let me know. If you use a rod off the rack, please tell me brand and model number.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't do a lot of jigging but when I do I use the rod you made for me with the golf club handle. I REALLY like that setup for jigging and can cast the slab if I need to. Thanks again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thank you Matt. Obviously I know the details of that rod since I made it. What I am trying to determine is a "best overall" blank for slabbin' and jiggin'. There are so many different types of blanks made that trying to come up with a best overall average isn't easy.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

The best economical, easy to use ones for me are the uglystick combos.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

denimdeerslayer said:


> The best economical, easy to use ones for me are the uglystick combos.


I respect your opinion. Can you tell me the model number on the rod that you would choose above all others? Or, post a picture of the "label" on the rod.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I donâ€™t have a blank # but I like a 6.5â€™ medium action with a fast tip. I bet it depends on how heavy and what type of slab you use.
I like something easy on my arm/shoulder about 3/4 oz to 1/2oz people who use heavier Slabs might use heavier action rods. When I used 2oz Slabs for big stripers I liked a medium heavy rod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I respect your opinion. Can you tell me the model number on the rod that you would choose above all others? Or, post a picture of the "label" on the rod.


Here is the link from Academy. I use this and the wife has a couple pink ones that are a little shorter. Mine are 2 pc. 
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ugl...ning-rod-and-reel-combo#repChildCatid=5060595


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Since I fish inland salt water, troll LL and jig some, I use the Shimano Teramar inshore saltwater rods either 7' or 7'6", one piece, med/med fast, paired with the Shimano Sahara reels. They have stainless components and last a long time. Total cost for that rod and reel is $180 to $200 and haven't broken one yet.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I donâ€™t have a blank # but I like a 6.5â€™ _medium action_ with a _fast_ tip. I bet it depends on how heavy and what type of slab you use.
> ...


Thank you. Yes, for years the average slab was probably 1 ounce, but you have probably changed that to about 3/4 ounce. To me, a lighter slab requires more sensitivity, probably where your fast tip comes in.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I use a Diawa AIRD 7â€™ medium/heavy/fast action with 3/4 oz slab most of the time & an occasional 1/2 oz slab. I use Diawa j braid x8 in 20lb. Very sensitive rod & works great for the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I like to use the McCain rods. I like using lite rods when fishing for whites and lite line. I use normally 10# test. 

Jerk / Rattle / Spin
Jerk baits, Rattle baits and small to medium spinner baits are all effectively presented with the extra length of this model.
Once on, you'll have plenty of power to land 'em.

Model # C812M
Model Name Jerk / Rattle / Spin
Type Baitcaster
Length 6' 9"
Power Medium
Action Mod-Fast
Line Weight 10 - 15 lb.
Lure Weight 1/4 - 5/8 oz.
Handle Length 9"


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thank you Johnny!
Honestly, I wasn't familiar with McCain rods until yesterday. You make the second person who slabs/jigs a LOT in Lake Livingston to mention that brand, although slightly different models.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a BassProShop Bionic Blade 6'10" Medium Light. It is a Topwater/Jerkbait Blank. I have caught a ton of whites on it and it has held up great. It has a ton of backbone and a soft tip. I jig a 3/4 slab 99% of the time.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Since those line side croakers are not real sport fish I prefer a short heavy rod with about four guides, a large level wind Penn reel spooled with 110 LB braid. Barbless hook on a white one ounce jig.
A high speed reel is best.
Just drop down, jig up two to three times, five turns of the crank and knock it off in the floor of the boat.
Do that 25 times and head in to get Trapper John or BBJim to clean them.

Now if you are talking about real fishing I have a lot of options,


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't care what pole it is. I just want to catch a fish! Ill use a Snoopy pole if its got a slab on it at this point! Desperate


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

I use a G Loomis JWR 802 6'6" med/fast. I use 30# PowerPro braid with a 4' 15# mono leader. Super sensitive, light to handle.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

CmackR56 said:


> I use a G Loomis JWR 802 6'6" med/fast. I use 30# PowerPro braid with a 4' 15# mono leader. Super sensitive, light to handle.


Very nice!! Seriously


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw some folks trolling with what must be Sunbeam's rigs at 5 mph catching them two at a time.
:walkingsm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*jigging*



Whitebassfisher said:


> We have a lot of 2Coolers who are very good fishermen. I enjoy trying to make rods. I am asking all of you to post what your favorite rod is for vertical jiggin' or casting and slabbin' for whites, hybrids and stripers.
> 
> Please be as specific as possible as to length of rod, lure weight, line weight, action and power of the rod. If you fish a custom rod and know the blank number, please let me know. If you use a rod off the rack, please tell me brand and model number.


The rod I build for tournement fishing is a texas rig and jig rod. 7' MH, fast action, I build on an rx8 or IM8 blank produced by batson. $189 in store or add $19 to ship any where in the us.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The rod I build for tournement fishing is a texas rig and jig rod. 7' MH, fast action, I build on an rx8 or IM8 blank produced by batson. $189 in store or add $19 to ship any where in the us.


Thank you. I have made and sold a few, but the price varies because I just charge for the components and not for labor. It is just a hobby for me, not a business. Most blanks I have used are either Rainshadow/Batson or MHX. One thing for sure is that the ratings (power, such as medium or whatever) and (action such as fast vs moderate) is not an exact science. I can't tell exactly how a particular blank model will feel until I have made one of that model and actually used it. I have so many rods now it is silly, but there are worse habits. :cheers:


----------

